# Lattes, frappacinos, etc.



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I periodically liked an iced latte, frappacino, things like that, but they're expensive if you buy them from a espresso stand or even bottled. The dang Starbucks bottle is now $2.69 at Walmart, Walmart! I can't imagine what they are now at the convenience stores.

Surprisingly, this is something one can make with contingency or long-term storage items, with cold weather being the substitute for refrigeration.


Someone posted a link to Instructables.com and there someone posted their recipe for replicating the drinks. This of course got me started on my version. I simply take some instant coffee, make it as thick with like three times the coffee for the fluid, let it cool, add milk, and in my case vanilla or chocolate syrup. Now it's pennies or a few dimes. For preps, it can be powdered or condensed milk, instant coffee, and vanilla syrup or mocha from hot chocolate.


Not slamming anyone else's habits, because I've my own wasteful ones, but it amazes me what folks can spend on them. My sister can afford it, she buys at least two every day, and tips well, so I know she alone is doing eight bucks minimum with her husband averaging one a day as well. I figure they do well over $80 in just lattes and fraps a week, but that's a pittance to them. 

However, I was aware of a woman spending about the same amount who didn't have crap, major debt, but still spending that sort of money on the drinks and continually complaining about money. She could give herself a $300 a month raise.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Gotta have it...*

Can't do lattes, etc., lactose intolerant.  Good, inexpensive alternative...Newman's Own Coffee at Mickey D's (McDonalds).  $1, plus tax, any size. I'm hooked on the stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

there's an individually-wrapped hard candy called *coffee nips* (I think there are other flavors as well under the *nips* brand) that has a tremendous shelf life (my grandfather was addicted to them & I still have some from before he died, so they are about 20 years old now... & *still* good :2thumb: )
the Dollar Tree carries them


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Those nips are good stuff, and there's different ones!


I just made an iced vanilla latte. Not bad stuff.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I did the no heat version last night, it worked great.

Using actual Starbucks glass bottles, cleaned out with the labels removed, I simply added instant coffee to milk, added vanilla and turned the bottle a few times.


----------

